# Sitting area is a subwoofer dead zone!



## kermyb123 (May 21, 2008)

Ok so as some of you may know im off on my project to make an 18" 2k watts 12cu unit... I wanted to see were would be the best plase for the sub since it's going to be quite large... So I have been playing with a polk DSW pro-600 that I "borrowed, with credit" from my local tweeter. I normally cornor load anything and i did and it was not bad - got up to go upstairs and the sound hit me like a sack of bricks, compared to what I get in my seating area. 

So I decided to stay in the room and do the SUB-switch-a-roo and place the polk where I sit and make a short tour around the room - nothing struck me as louder! my room is about 12wX17l seating is about 6 feet from the front wall - question anyone have any helpful tips and are standing waves killing my sound!?

Thanks guys..and gals:surrender:


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

Where your mains playing as well during your listening tests ?


----------



## kermyb123 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

yes... I don't believe its a phase issue if that is what you are getting at...


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

LOL-you got me! Humor me if you would and disconnect the mains Please. I doubt the room could suck up that much low end.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

Hi KB,

I moved your thread here where it suits more, you may have more replies...


----------



## kermyb123 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

Sorry for posting in the wrong area - thank you for being kind enough to not give me a rash of... but moving it to a better location!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*



> question anyone have any helpful tips and are standing waves killing my sound!?


You have to use REW software to take some measurements of your room. It will remove the quess-work.

brucek


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

Hey KB!

It is not a matter of wrong area as much as a matter of having more answers  ... not to mention some precious input from Brucek "the Master" (as I qualify)!

Can you take a REW sweep to show the frequency response at LP? This will help a lot!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

Great minds think alike Blaser.........but hey, I thought of it first....


----------



## xcapri79 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*



kermyb123 said:


> I normally cornor load anything and i did and it was not bad - got up to go upstairs and the sound hit me like a sack of bricks, compared to what I get in my seating area.
> 
> So I decided to stay in the room and do the SUB-switch-a-roo and place the polk where I sit and make a short tour around the room - nothing struck me as louder! my room is about 12wX17l seating is about 6 feet from the front wall - question anyone have any helpful tips and are standing waves killing my sound!?
> 
> Thanks guys..and gals:surrender:


Did you change the settings using the remote to see if you noticed a difference?
That is the beauty of having a remote. Did you verify the sound level with a sound meter?
Sometimes one can get hearing fatigue especially from base. 

I enjoy the adjustments with my DSW-600.
I find it valuable to adjust the settings from my seat when the music changes.


----------



## kermyb123 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*

I have returned the Polk product and went DIY. Now I have a 26 net cubic feet tuned to 17hz. I'm much happier.


----------



## xcapri79 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Sitting area is a LFE dead zone!*



kermyb123 said:


> I have returned the Polk product and went DIY. Now I have a 26 net cubic feet tuned to 17hz. I'm much happier.


What size is the speaker? Did you use a kit?


----------

